# Gotta do PT again...



## whorian (27 Jul 2005)

Hey everyone,

Looks like I am selected for TECH SITA. Although, the delay between the day my PT test was approved and the day they sent me to BMQ is more than 6 months, so it seems that I will have to do it again because it will expires. Not much of a big deal, but I was wondering if I have to do the other tests again? Does the medical test ever expires? 

Thanks for your answers
- Hugo, QC


----------



## familyman (27 Jul 2005)

I had to do the same thing,re do pt.I didn't have to do anymore testing,actually they maid the test easier believe it or not,they were having problems getting people to pass ???


----------



## Sundborg (27 Jul 2005)

I had to do my PT test over again after the 6 months, but nothing else.


----------



## ab136 (27 Jul 2005)

I re-did my PT last month,expired in May. With 6 month of good work-outs I  doubled my counts from the first time. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Jul 2005)

> Does the medical test ever expires?



Yes, after 5 yrs.


----------



## vangemeren (27 Jul 2005)

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> Yes, after 5 yrs.



umm, Kinkanucks (a recruiter) says one year

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29842/post-205006.html#msg205006


----------



## Jaxson (27 Jul 2005)

wait so your telling me that even if i pass the crap and get in the army their gonna re-test me every 6 months? Holy cow patties batman


----------



## whorian (28 Jul 2005)

Thanks for your answers 

CFAT - no expiration
Med - one year
PT - six months
ERC - six months.


----------



## whorian (28 Jul 2005)

I don't think they're gonna test you every 6 months once you are in. Just between the time you do the test and the day you go to BMQ. am I wrong?


----------



## Lerick (28 Jul 2005)

i jusst receive the final call....and i have to re do my pt...i swear august 5...bmq start august 22 ...im so happy....time to walk the talk is coming soon...


----------



## Gramps (28 Jul 2005)

Once you are enrolled and employed you will only have to do your PT test once per year unless you score an exemption then you will have a year off from having to do it or if you fail, in which case you will get to practise for it over and over and over again.


----------

